# Used Ruger P94



## Sheleti

Hi,
I have the opportunity to purchase a used Ruger P94 .40 caliber with two clips, original plastic box and manual, It also comes with the little gizmo to help in loading the clip. It even has the factory supplied spent cartridge.
The price is $ 350.
The pistol is in really good condition.

Is this a good price?

Thanks
Sheltie


----------



## dosborn

It's a fair price, but not a GREAT deal.


----------



## Sheleti

dosborn said:


> It's a fair price, but not a GREAT deal.


Thanks dosborn, A fair price is O.K. with me. 
So I think I will buy it.
Shelti


----------



## Pecos Bill

I see them from $365 to $500 around here. I bought a P95 for $250.00 It was only a year old. .40's are more desirable.


----------

